# Different ideas for Small Trailer Tack Area for A Saddle



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

The image didn't load for me.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

U could weld pipes to door..? That's what we would do.. Kinda like the ones u can buy to screw on walls.. Hope this helped 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We have something like this - I like them as they fold away when not needed - so you dont bang your head on them!!!
Folding PVC Saddle Rack | Dover Saddlery
hope the link works


----------

